# New York City in late July (Part II)



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Downtown
















































































































































































































































































And now heading back up with sore feet...

The one and only... 

*Greenwich Village*





























































































































































































































































And of course, you can't have a New York tourist thread without...

*Central Park*














































































































Now, the most interesting surprise about New York was the Cloisters museum. It was definitely not something I was expecting in Manhattan, and it definitely raised my appreciation for the City. 

Heading up to the museum, I was surprised by the natural beauty of upper Manhattan.
































































*The Cloisters Museum*



























































































View from the musem: 










Well, it was fun. I definitely have much more exploring of this great city to do in the future.


----------



## blackhawk08 (Apr 23, 2006)

Great stuff!! can't wait to see the new WTC in pictures like this one


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

amazing!!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Great pictures, I love New York.

The Cloister Museum and surrounding area is something you wouldn't even expect of Manhattan.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

Great pics!

Loved it!


----------



## ericman967 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Cool*

Wow, that looks exactly like a European cloister from the medieval ages. Awesome photos!!


----------



## santobonao (May 12, 2006)

amazing, you walk all manhattan?


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

santobonao said:


> amazing, you walk all manhattan?


Pretty much. That's definitely the best way to soak in a city. (though I did take the subway from the upper west side to the Cloisters. I would have walked had there not been a time issue.)


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Awesome pics!! I have never heard about The Cloisters Museum. It has a fantastic location!! 
NYC is a realy a "green" city


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wonderful pics


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

A walk in Ft Tryon Pk and the Cloisters can make you forget that you were even in Manhattan.


----------



## LLoydGeorge (Jan 14, 2006)

ericman967 said:


> Wow, that looks exactly like a European cloister from the medieval ages. Awesome photos!!


It is. See the following from the NYC Parks Dep't Website re: The Cloisters:

"A designated New York City landmark, it incorporates parts of actual Romanesque and Gothic cloisters from five medieval European monasteries, a Romanesque chapel, and a 12th-century Spanish apse."


----------



## lovely (Jun 26, 2004)

Great pics!


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

what a great city, wonderful pics.


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

This he is claustro of Sant Miquel de Cuixà, of Romanesque the Catalan (Spain). But we are in New York, in the Museum of the Cloister. Claustro was bought in 1906 by a North American and transferred piece by piece. Since then the National Museum of art of Catalonia was created in Barcelona so that the museum was never repeated but (has many Catalan pieces of importance for and the Spanish like tombs of its Kings etc


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

^^ interesting


----------

